# Previcox questions



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

For anyone who doesn't know my mare was diagnosed with mild navicular last April. I had her in a joint supplement, isox, yucca, gave her the Osphos shot and had synthetic shoes put on her. Problem is, since I did everything at once so I had no idea what was actually working and what wasn't. The supplements were costing me $90 a month on top of the shoes, $150 every 6 weeks. This winter I took her off everything and have been slowly try to see what works and what doesn't. Well, I'm done with that! I'm going to start her back on the isox (which I noticed the biggest difference taking her off, it was first to go) and a low does of bute in the AM. If it seems to makes a difference my vet said we could switch her to previcox shortly. Between daily previcox, isox and MSM it will cost me about $50 a month. Much more reasonable! 

So I've been reading on previcox and it sounds wonderful. Every thing I read says "no side effects", but how can that be true? I find it hard to believe. Has anyone experienced any side effects from previcox?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BethB (Mar 6, 2016)

Previcox is a wonderful drug. My mare has been on Previcox for 4 years.

Most of the time there is no gastric upset, but I would urge you to get a renal (kidney) screen occasionally to make sure that she is still doing okay. Long term use of Bute is often hard on the gut and can cause lesions and ulcers in the gut. You should also consult your vet.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

BethB said:


> Previcox is a wonderful drug. My mare has been on Previcox for 4 years.
> 
> Most of the time there is no gastric upset, but I would urge you to get a renal (kidney) screen occasionally to make sure that she is still doing okay. Long term use of Bute is often hard on the gut and can cause lesions and ulcers in the gut. You should also consult your vet.


Thank you!! I ration her hay now, and it's fed from a net, but if I do go this route (especially with the bute) I'm going to get more 1" nets and just pack them full so she'll have free-er lol choice hay. 

My vet is on board. When she was out in the fall and suggested this as a course I could take. She likes to make sure they respond well to NSAID therapy before prescribing previcox (and before I dump money on it). I will ask her about a baseline renal function test heaven forbid there are any issues popping up on the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My vet also swears a horse can stay on Previcox, forever. I am skeptical, lol

Long term use of Bute can be hard on the stomach, as BethB commented.

My IR horse has been to Hades and back with founder and other serious injuries that will plague him the rest of his life. He is on a prescription to control his insulin, so I use the Previcox very carefully. 

I did just finish 30 days of prescription Omeprazole, on this IR horse, for stomach ulcers but I am not willing to blame them on Previcox. Short term use of Previcox may have exacerbated the ulcers, but it's highly unlikely Previcox caused the ulcers in this particular horse.

I am fortunate that his vet is also a chiro, but not so fortunate she sees him every couple of months, lol. His frequent adjustments do give her a chance to give him a "once over" every time she sees him.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The bute will be short term, a little over a month of that. I'm going to have the vet back out to re-X-ray her feet to see what's happened in there in a year. I'm convinced that a this was a chronic problem exacerbated by pulling her shoes and a subpar farrier (I was 350 miles away) last winter. 

Are there any inexpensive ulcer preventives out there? I read somewhere in the Internet blue pop rocks...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

The blue pop rocks worked very well on my horse! It took forever for them to get to me though. Very slow shipping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I would probably try therapeutic shoeing before going to medication. My pony has "navicular" and now wears regular front shoes and has for years with no trouble. He's 27 and still sound and jumping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I remember reading an article a few years ago about blue coloring used in candies and drinks - I guess it has a few different health benefits! The article I was reading was in regards to it helping cure paralysis, but for humans.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> I would probably try therapeutic shoeing before going to medication. My pony has "navicular" and now wears regular front shoes and has for years with no trouble. He's 27 and still sound and jumping.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My horse wears plastic shoes. There was a dramatic difference in her stride are switching from steal shoes. If the previcox works I want to put her pack to regular steal, it would save me $30 a month. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

JulieG said:


> I remember reading an article a few years ago about blue coloring used in candies and drinks - I guess it has a few different health benefits! The article I was reading was in regards to it helping cure paralysis, but for humans.


Interesting!! Then I'm sure there's another out there that says it causes cancer. I wonder what blue dye it is and it works in other forms. I guess it can't hurt to try!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Slide im still using the same set of GC shoes on my mare that i got last April. you might want to try that. and Privacox works wonders though still not enough to keep my mare riding sound.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> Slide im still using the same set of GC shoes on my mare that i got last April. you might want to try that. and Privacox works wonders though still not enough to keep my mare riding sound.


You mean instead of the ones I'm using? 

That sounds like an unusually long time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yeah they last a while. in her stall she would destroy a set of metal shoes on her fronts in 6 weeks of wear. you could get maybe one reset before the toe was gone. i may get another 6 months out of theses though im thinking of getting new ones just because. i would be leery on going back to metal shoes anyway of there are any type of hoof issue. at least the GC are $25 for a pair and last a while. they are also one solid pice of material so you dont have to worry about things getting rubbed off.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Ugh... An interesting turn of events. My vet has left the state. Now I have to develop a new relationship with a new vet who going to have new opinions. Trying not to fret too much, a fresh look at thing may be a good thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Our Navicular mare was on Bute for a couple of years (1 -2 grams per day) and started to develop ulcers. We moved her to Previcox a year ago and are extremely happy. We also stopped shoeing and went to barefoot trimming and boots. This mare has not been this sound in many years! The conventional wedge shoeing caused other issues for our mare and the pads caused horrible thrush that caused heel soreness. We have been barefoot since Oct 2014 and on Previcox since then as well and ride 2-3 times per week on the trail. Mare cannot lunge circles or do a lot of ring work but we trail ride so we are quite happy! And follow up X-rays have shown no further degeneration or sinking of P3 due to the wedge shoes.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I had my old, arthritic mare on Previcox for a few years. The ONLY complaint (if you really want to call it that) was that it was harder for me to recognize the progression of her arthritis. When I first started her on it, the only severe arthritis she has was in her knees. The next year, the vet found more severe arthritis in her pelvis and shoulders- which I never recognized because she showed no signs of discomfort. 

Obviously, this wasn't a huge deal for me and the fact that my horse was pain free was what I was going for. Also- we were far past the "prevention" stages of arthritis, so my goal was only pain management. 

I love previcox!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

SlideStop said:


> My horse wears plastic shoes. There was a dramatic difference in her stride are switching from steal shoes. If the previcox works I want to put her pack to regular steal, it would save me $30 a month.


Even though the steel shoes would be cheaper for your pocketbook, remember that Previcox is only MASKING any pain symptoms and not doing anything to treat or reverse the navicular. 

IMO if your horse goes better in these plastic shoes, then you should keep her in plastic shoes. 

I use Previcox for Red with his issues. Two years ago when his hock was fusing, the injections helped but he was still a bit sore on that hock. The Previcox was a nice way to "supplement" the treatment on the hock. His hock has since finished fusing and he doesn't need it anymore for that, BUT he does have heel pain in his front feet. So if we are going to be doing a long hard weekend, I will give him Previcox the week before to help with that. 

The way that I have had Previcox explained to me by two different lameness specialists is that you need to get to a loading dose for it to be most effective. And, hypothetically, there aren't side effects. But I'm also of a mindset that a medication is a medication. Period. Just like if I personally took an ibuprofen every single day for a long period. Yes, the safety is pretty good with minimal side effects, but your body still has to digest it. Of course, with you being in the profession that you are SlideStop, you can appreciate that too!

Anywho, I like the smaller tabs of Previcox (57 mg) better than the big ones because I feel you can never break or cut the darn thing into EXACT pieces. On the first day, you give THREE of the small tablets, and then one tablet everyday thereafter. It is _best_ if you can give the Previcox at the same time of day each day, and it is _best_ if you do not miss a day. (Remember, you need to keep the amount in their system at a stable level.)

With Red, I found that the Previcox really seems to "kick in" after about 5 days and I seem to notice a difference. Again, just needs to get built up in their system. 

I also agree that if you are going to add any other therapies later on, it's best to take them off Previcox for a while to see how they are without it, before adding a new treatment. Otherwise you won't know if Previcox is masking any positive changes .... along with the negative.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm curious to hear what the new vet says. I would try every other option before daily meds, but that's just me. Then you can save medication for hard or longer rides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Beau, you are right. I've been going back and fourth about switching. I really try not to focus on the money aspect, and I'll do whatever is necessary, but if there is one thing I've learned its that this problem is expensive. I don't mind spending the money, but I have no room to be throwing it away. Horse keeping is expensive on Long Island. For rough board I play around $550 every month, that's not including medications, shoes and other necessaries. If I'm going to tighten the belt I'll have to look elsewhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> I'm curious to hear what the new vet says. I would try every other option before daily meds, but that's just me. Then you can save medication for hard or longer rides.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A part of me is too, the other part is apprehensive. I wish I could find a lameness specialist, but I don't there there are any on the island. 

When she was diagnosed back in April I had her on a good joint supplement. I put regular shoes on her, which was an improvement. Then my old BO recommended I try Yucca. I added that in there. They vet came back and while there were improvements she still needed more. We switched her shoes to the plastic ones, put her on isox and gave the the Osphos injection. Last summer some days were better then others. She was never head bobbing, stiff legged, lame.... Just short. If I knew I'd be riding "hard" that day I'd give her some bute before hand. I have certainly tried several avenues befor deciding on this. 

This summer I really don't want to show up guessing what today's ride will be like or say "I can't ride Tuesday because I want to ride Wednesday". Not that I ever plan on working her really hard, but I'd like to confidently ride two days in a row! 

Realistically, she is 20. She is excellent shape (minus the navicular) for 20, but she isn't getting any younger. If I keep playing with supplements and what not I'm afraid I'm going to miss out on her last "useful" years. Although she loves to work luckily she is a horse who needs more mental exercise then physical exercise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I wouldnt give up on other types of shoeing just because the plastic ones help. Something else could be better. A lot of farriers wanted to do natural balance shoes on my pony and they just never worked for him, even though he has what appears to be an ideal foot for them. I think we went through about five different crazy looking shoes or pads before we found he just needed a rim pad and a regular shoe set back a little. 

Now he doesn't even need the pads and he's sound and still jumping at 27. I do give him bute for hard weekends or long hilly trail rides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

My gelding Chief had two serious RF leg/ankle injuries 10 months apart. He has basically been off work for 20 months now (with short times of trying light work). He seems good now; however have not taken him to vet for confirming radiographs and/or ultrasounds.

He was not navicular, the first injury was a hairline fracture to one side of the seminoid bone. The second was a slight strain to the suspensary and check ligaments (a couple of inches below the knee) and bruising to the other side of the sesamoid bone (rads showed the fracture had completely healed by then).

After the first injury he had no work, limit mobility as much as possible withOUT stall rest. With occasional 10 day rounds of bute.

After the second he went on isox, and daily previcox. I am/was broke. Also vet recommended Back On Track Theraputic Quick Wraps which I got and used. The isox was ok'd to cut down to 1x per day after 2 months, and I discontinued it after another 3 mo, total of 5 mo on isox.

I had heard from a vet coming to see a different horse at the barn that Aleve could be used on horses at a rate of 1 tab per 100 lbs. And that it was more effective and easier on the stomach than bute. But not as 'good' as previcox.

I checked with my Vet, he said if I wanted to give it a try to give 10 tabs a day and let him know how it worked out.

I happened to have a LOT of 500 mg Naproxen tabs (don't ask). After much googling, found they are the same drug as Aleve. 10 x 220 Aleve = 2,200 dose. 4 x 500 Naproxen = 2,000 dose.

So we did that, 4 tabs in a quartered apple once daily ongoing for at least 6 months. I knew they should not be crushed and glad I did not have to deal with giving 10 tablets. LOL

With no problems, and they did help him. He would not eat them without the apple, so if out of apples gave a Previcox. I ran out of Naproxen 500 a couple of weeks ago. Started him on Bute-Less pellets. He is still doing well, but I think the almost 2 years off little to no work has as much to do with it. My daughter now swears by Devil's Claw and Yucca though, that is why I started him on it.

As far as generic Naproxen 220 mg tabs goes, they are available in 400 tablet bottles for about $17. If you can get 10 tabs down her, that is only 43cents a day, far cheaper than Previcox. And I had good luck with it.

Disclaimer: I am not a vet, not a tech, not medically trained in any way. So please, no one take this as sound medical advice.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I had Flo (RIP) on daily Previcox for several years and it worked very well on her with no apparent side effects.
Bute gave her ulcers and so did Naproxin and Devil's Claw
As her arthritis got worse I did experiment with using the Previcox alongside MSM and various joint supplements but found they made no difference to her at all so stopped using them
The Omeprazole based ulcer treatments shouldn't really be used long term - they stop or reduce the production of acid (proton pump inhibitors) and horses need some acid for digestion. Once the ulcers are healed its safer to use a low dose magnesium and/or calcium antacid that also contains something that will act as a buffer to protect the delicate lining.


----------



## RedHorseRidge (Nov 3, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> My horse wears plastic shoes. There was a dramatic difference in her stride are switching from steal shoes. If the previcox works I want to put her pack to regular steal, it would save me $30 a month.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Slide, I put my mare in Ground Control shoes. These have been much cheaper than metal. The initial cost is more, but I got two years (minus a few months in between when we took them off). 

I recently put her in pads with the shoes to alleviate her pain. While this has all helped, she is still not comfortable, so my vet prescribed Previcox. We just got it in and I plan to start tomorrow, provided I can get her to eat them.

I have been playing around with different treat recipes (from peanut butter to molasses and oatmeal) -- even tried Fig Newtons, and this mare won't eat ANY of these... and I haven't tried putting a pill in one yet!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe I'll pick up a pair of ground control shoes and show them to my farrier. I just don't understand how they could last that long. Only problem is my mares feet have been steadily evolving. It seems almost every time the farrier comes her feet get slightly wider. It's amazing how a couple bad trims last winter messed her up. 

I picked up MSM from smartpak. I figured whether it helps or not it's $11 and she will actually eat it with the blended isox and bute powder. Although with shipping who knows maybe I'll just stick with jello.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedHorseRidge (Nov 3, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> Maybe I'll pick up a pair of ground control shoes and show them to my farrier. I just don't understand how they could last that long. Only problem is my mares feet have been steadily evolving. It seems almost every time the farrier comes her feet get slightly wider.


That's one of the things I like about these shoes... my mare's feet really widened and we have been able to use the same shoes.

My farrier owns and rides working horses (trail, carriage, cattle, etc.) and she gets an entire season out of one pair. Many of her clients get an entire year (or more, like me). I have not had my mare out on the trails (working on figuring out why she was lame), so most of that "shoe life" has been pasture (which is actually quite rocky) or our gravel road. I was getting 4 or 5 resets out of the metal shoes we had her in, if that helps for comparison.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

RedHorseRidge said:


> That's one of the things I like about these shoes... my mare's feet really widened and we have been able to use the same shoes.
> 
> My farrier owns and rides working horses (trail, carriage, cattle, etc.) and she gets an entire season out of one pair. Many of her clients get an entire year (or more, like me). I have not had my mare out on the trails (working on figuring out why she was lame), so most of that "shoe life" has been pasture (which is actually quite rocky) or our gravel road. I was getting 4 or 5 resets out of the metal shoes we had her in, if that helps for comparison.


Maybe I'll show my farrier the GC shoes when he comes Friday. 

Does your farrier cut them big to accommodate hoof growth?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedHorseRidge (Nov 3, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> Maybe I'll show my farrier the GC shoes when he comes Friday.
> 
> Does your farrier cut them big to accommodate hoof growth?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As far as cutting them big to allow for hoof growth... I'm not exactly sure what you mean. We expected the heels to get wider on my mare so left some shoe on the outside of the hoof by the heel to allow for heel expansion (and to give her additional support). Normally, the shoes are put on and then the outside edges are filed off "to fit." Sizing them correctly is very important to make sure the nail holes line up properly, etc. I think there may be some videos out there that show how the shoes are sized and put on...

They require a little practice to get put on straight (and to take off!). Also, once the shoe forms to the foot, the nails can poke up, so it's important to "pull" on the nails as you cut them off, snugging up the shoe (this only happens on news shoes normally). We only use two nails per side and, even though my mare lost her fair share of metal shoes, she has never pulled a GC shoe...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

my farrier shapes them to the hoof by trimming off excess once they are on. he also rasps the toe more for a better brake over. he leaves a 1/4 inch around the hoof for expatiation but thats it. my mares hooves expanded more in the CG then barefoot (seriously she contracted her heals barefoot. but NOT when she had metal shoes).

my favorite thing about the shoes is that the shape to the hoof. if you do a mustang roll they will contore to the mustang roll. you can see some of that in the x ray as well.


----------

